# Vigwyn's 'A New Beginning...' [OOC]



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

This is the OOC thread for 'A New Beginning...'. We will use this thread for general discussions, questions, comments, etc., about the game.

_All OOC-only posts should be made to this thread._ In other words, any post that contains only OOC content, and does not contain any IC content, should be made to this thread. That will keep the IC thread easy to follow. Of course, many IC posts will also contain some OOC content; in that case, go ahead and post in the IC thread, but please use the {sblock=OOC} function to hide the OOC content. [sblock=OOC]Like this.[/sblock]
Dice rolling: Generally speaking, I find it easier to roll dice for the PCs. However, if you wish to make your own rolls, please use Invisible Castle. In any case, I will still make at least some rolls for you. For example, hidden rolls like Spot checks when you are unaware that there is a potential enemy nearby, or rolls that will speed up play if made by the DM, like saving throws in the middle of combat.

Both PCs will need to have their own color to use for speech in the IC thread (but I reserve orange for myself). Please enclose spoken words in double quotation marks ("like this"), and thoughts in single quotation marks ('like this'). Please use your color for both spoken words and thoughts.

I will try to avoid railroading, but will also try to keep things moving. I will try to follow RAW, but keeping things fun and keeping things moving are as important to me as a slavish devotion to every letter of the RAW.

*Characters:*
I will put up a separate character creation post later today/tonight. We will work on characters here; then, when the character sheets are complete, we will post them to a Rogues Gallery thread that I will make for that purpose. Please keep track of your own spells, HPs, treasure, arrows, etc. One of you can be responsible for keeping track of the party loot in a separate post in the Rogues Gallery thread.

*FUN!*
Having fun is the most important consideration, so please feel free to give me feedback when something just isn't working for you.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

*House Rules:*

Here are some house rules I would like to use in this game. We will only use them if both players agree to them. Please let me know.

_Attacks of Opportunity_
Attacks of opportunity only do half damage. Target of attack can use their best save bonus to make a saving throw against the attack roll (with all active modifiers). If save is successful, the attack of opportunity automatically misses.
(The purpose of this rule is to minimize the occurrence of players metagaming to avoid AoO's.)

_Charge_
You can choose to limit a Charge to only being able to move your speed (rather than double your speed) and still make an attack, so long as at least the final 10 feet of the move meet the normal move restrictions for a Charge. This is still a full-round action, ending with an attack. If you wish to move more than your speed, the normal movement restriction apply to the entire move.
(This rule is probably clear as mud, but the point of it is to allow you to move through rough terrain, around an object, etc., then still make a Charge in the last 10 feet. You can only do this by limiting yourself to a single move, plus the attack. The last 10 feet must still be a straight line, in a clear path, etc.)

_Dodge_
Dodge simply adds a +1 Dodge bonus to AC.
(The purpose of this rule is to give us one less thing to worry about.)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

*Quests and Chapters:*

This game will be relatively open-ended. However, we will need some organization. This is to keep things goal-focused, give players a sense of accomplishment aside from leveling (which happens very slowly in PbP), and keep the game from just petering out.

_Quests_
As the PCs pick up on hooks and set goals for themselves, these will be organized into _quests_, and the completion of quests will earn additional XP. It is up to the players to decide when a goal is important enough to be considered a quest. You can tell me when you want something to be a quest, and I will occasionally ask you if you want something to be a quest, but I will never railroad you into a quest. You *can* have more than one quest you are working on simultaneously. You can also give up on a quest at any time if it no longer fits in with your goals. You should _not_ spend all of your in-game energies on quests--feel free to spend time just exploring and interacting with the world, too, and just do whatever strikes your fancy.

_Chapters_
Chapters will be equivalent to 'adventures' in some ways. Each chapter will have its own thread, and will end with the completion of a major quest, or during a major transition in the game. Because of the free-form nature of the game, it might not always be obvious when to end a chapter, and this decision will be a collaborative one between the DM and the players. The end of a chapter will serve as a point for the players to consider the 'adventure' successfully completed. The game will continue at that point with a new chapter, but players can choose to bow out at that point if they wish, and it will not disrupt the game as a whole.

Any thoughts on this system?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I'm very likely to forget the Attacks of Opportunity rules, but otherwise everything sounds fine to me.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I think I'm very likely to forget the Attacks of Opportunity rules, but otherwise everything sounds fine to me.



That's actually probably a good thing! After all, the purpose of the changes is to make AoO's a _much_ smaller consideration when you plan your actions. Just remember that you still have to think twice about drinking a potion while standing right next to a mad guy with a sword, but more often than not you will get away with it. You can leave the details to me.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

*History and Background*

I want your characters to have some common background, so we are going to fast-forward Edgar's life a little bit.

This game will begin in the town of Newport on the west coast. (The entire world is dominated by humans, though isolated and hidden populations of dwarves, elves, and halflings also exist.) More than a hundred years ago, the king sent a lesser Count who had fallen out of favor to this area under the guise of having him supervise the construction of a lighthouse for what was eventually to become a major new port. However, this section of the coast is no good for sea travel, and the disused lighthouse was allowed to fall into ruin. The descendant of the original Count still rules the town, and the current King is perfectly happy to leave him there.

Newport is a small town of approximately 900 permanent residents. The town is surrounded by a simple wooden palisade wall on three sides, and the neglected docks on the coast side.  The Coast Road travels through the town's main north and south gates. It is flagged in the town, but is little more than a simple dirt road outside of town. The narrow plain between the coast and the foothills of the Orc Mountains to the east supports a number of farms and smaller villages. These farms and villages raise the total known population of the County to about 1500. Most of the farms--and the neglected ruin of a lighthouse--lie to the south of the town, which is rolling grassland. Hunters and trappers find most of their quarry to the north, in which direction lies a dense forest. (There are rumors of an elf community in this northern forest... and several have reportedly seen redcaps and other fey there as well.)

Off the coast are a number of small islands used primarily by fishermen, but also occasionally visited by pirates, some of them with wild tales of a much larger jungle island several days' sailing through the treacherous waters to the northwest.

To the east lie the Orc Mountains. While no actual orcs have been seen there in decades, rumors abound of ibixian and dwarf strongholds. Above the tree line, the mountain tops are naked and foreboding. Only a small, little used trail leads through the foothills and up into the mountains. On the eastern side of the mountains, it is said, is a desert highland. But this is known only in tales--tales that include mummies and undead spirits, used primarily to scare naughty children into behaving.

The land is very ancient, so there is evidence of buried ruins in many places both in and around the town. It is said that several entrances to the Underdark can be found... but they are probably best left hidden.

Edgar and his companion [name?] have been in town for only a few days, resting after their latest adventure. (Which direction you came from and what your last adventure was, I will leave up to you.) Elves, though not completely unheard of here, are very rare. Most townsfolk think that they have some connection to the fey of the forest, whom they intensely distrust--mostly for good reason--so you are looked at quite suspiciously and given a wide berth. You notice that a member or two of the town watch always seems to be around when you are out in public. You have a room in the local inn, the Kraken. There are a few humble churches here, but no cathedral of note. The people love the King, but by and large dislike the Count, whom they find petty and greedy. The Count lives in the largest home in town. It is a mansion, but not a castle. He has a staff of servants and personal guards. The small garrison of about 30 soldiers from the King's Army appears to be here as much to keep the Count in line as to defend the assets of the Kingdom, and the soldiers and the Count's bodyguards distrust each other.

You met while defending Edgar's home town from an invasion of svirfneblin 5 years ago. While you successfully defeated the svirfneblin, the town was destroyed and Edgar's druidic brotherhood was scattered. Sadly, Edgar's mother also died in the attacks, and you were both left with no one to cling to and no place to call home. You set out into the wider world, and have been adventuring together ever since.

_Feel free to change or expand your character backgrounds to incorporate any of this information, if desired._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

*Character Creation*

5th level gestalt characters.

28-point point buy for Ability scores.

Average HP (max at first level).

10,000 gold points worth of treasure, but you should have a good explanation in your character background for any individual item worth more than 3,000.

Core Rulebooks, Spell Compendium, and Magic Item Compendium are fair game. Items, spells, feats, etc. from other books need prior approval. I am open to most things, but not everything (for example, not a big fan of Bo9S).

Working toward prestige classes is fine, if you are interested in that, but as these require prior approval, let's talk about it before you spend feats, skill points, etc. to meet prerequisites.

I will ask you to check each other's character sheets as we go.

Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

That seems fine to me.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2008)

All sounds great to me.  I like the AoO rule, and have always used the same _dodge_ house rule myself.

I haven't had time to read through the history yet, but have copied all into an email and will look it over at work when I get there in an hour.  If I cross my fingers, I might have something that resembles a character by the time I get home in the morning.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

This guys fleshed out. He doesn't have most consumables purchased (light sources, rations, feed) but has a fair amount of spare money to throw at it when the time comes.

*Edgar Almondar*
*Male Human - Druid/Fighter 5*
*CN Medium Humanoid (human)*
*Senses:* Listen +10, Spot +10
*Init:* +3 (Dex)
*Languages:* Common, Druidic

*AC:* 18, *touch* 13, *flat-footed* 15; (+3 Dex, +5 armor)
*Hit Points:* 37 	*HD:* 6d10
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +4, *Will* +6; +4 bonus against spells and spell-like abilities of fey

*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee:* Longsword +8 (1d8+3) or Longsword +6 (1d8+3) and shortsword +6 (1d6+2)
*Ranged:* Longbow +9 (1d8+3)
*Base Atk:* +5	*Grapple:* +7
*Atk Options:* Rapid Shot, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Special Actions:* Animal empathy, wild shape 1/day
*Combat Feats:* Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot

*Druid Spells Prepared (CL 5)*
	3rd (DC 15) — _Cure Moderate Wounds_
	2nd (DC 14) — _Bear's Endurance_, _Cat's Grace_, _Lesser Restoration_ 
	1st (DC 13) — _Cure Light Wounds_, _Hide from Animals_, _Longstrider_, _Pass without Trace_
	0th (DC 12) — _Cure Minor Wounds_, _Detect Poison_, _Know Direction_, _Light_, _Read Magic_

*Str* 14, *Dex* 17, *Con* 10, *Int* 10, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 10
*Special Qualities:* Animal empathy, nature sense, resist nature's lure, trackless step
*Feats:* Endurance, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Skills:* Hide +11 [8 ranks], Knowledge (nature) +2 [- ranks], Listen +10 [8 ranks], Move Silently +11 [8 ranks], Spot +10 [8 ranks], Survival +12 [8 ranks]
*Possessions:* Antitoxin (5) (250 gp/-), arrows (20/3 lb.), backpack (2 gp/2 lb.), climber's kit (80 gp/5 lb.), explorer's outfit (-/-), flint and steel (1 gp/-), grappling hook (1 gp/4 lb.), hempen rope (1 gp/10 lb.), holly and mistletoe (-/-), spell component pouch (5 gp/2 lb.); _+1 mithral chain shirt_ (2,100 gp/12.5 lb.), _+1 longsword_ (2,315 gp/4 lb.), _+1 shortsword_ (2,310 gp/2 lb.), _+1 [+2 str] composite longbow_ (2,600 gp/3 lb.)

*Platinum:* 15
*Gold:* 5
*Silver:* 9
*Copper:* 0

*Carrying:* 47.5/58 lbs. (light load) 
*Mount and Rider* 227.5/230 lbs. (light load)

[sblock=Mount]*Warhorse, Light*
*Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+9
*Attack:* Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* —
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Endurance, Run
*Possessions:* arrows (40) (2 gp/6 lb.), bedroll (0.1 gp/5 lb.), bit and bridle (2 gp/1 lb.), military saddle (20 gp/30 lb.), saddlebags (4 gp/8 lb.) 
*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a light warhorse is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A light warhorse can drag 3,450 pounds.
*Tricks (Ex):* This horse knows the tricks attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel.[/sblock]
[sblock=Animal Companion]*Blacklight*
*Hawk Animal Companion*
*Tiny Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 21 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/–6
*Attack:* Talons +7 melee (1d4–1)
*Full Attack:* Talons +7 melee (1d4–1)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* —
*Special Qualities:* Devotion, Evasion, Low-light vision, Link, Share Spells
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 19, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +20
*Feats:* Alertness, Track, Weapon Finesse (b)
*Skills:* Hawks have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks.
*Tricks (Ex):* This raven knows the tricks attack, come, down, fetch, heel, seek, stay, and track.
*Link (Ex):* A druid can handle his animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if he doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.
*Share Spells (Ex):* At the druid’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts upon himself also affect his animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of him at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the animal companion if the companion moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the animal again, even if it returns to the druid before the duration expires. Additionally, the druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on his animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself. A druid and his animal companion can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal).
*Evasion (Ex):* If an animal companion is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw.
*Devotion (Ex):* An animal companion gains a +4 morale bonus on Will saves against enchantment spells and effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 29, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> All sounds great to me.  I like the AoO rule, and have always used the same _dodge_ house rule myself.
> 
> I haven't had time to read through the history yet, but have copied all into an email and will look it over at work when I get there in an hour.  If I cross my fingers, I might have something that resembles a character by the time I get home in the morning.



Alright, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 29, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> This guys fleshed out. He doesn't have most consumables purchased (light sources, rations, feed) but has a fair amount of spare money to throw at it when the time comes.
> 
> *Edgar Almondar*
> Snip...



I have not gone over this with fine-toothed comb, but it looks good to me so far. We'll have industrygothica look it over too, then if all looks fine, we'll go ahead and post him in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh there's errors. I apparently misread the animal companion table and gave the familiar stats for 6th level. I also, initially, forgot everything from the druid class besides the pet, saving throws, and spells. I also initially neglected tricks, but that was more intentional. Oh, and mithral chain shirt violates normal druidic armor.

It's obviously late, but I'll make amendments at some point to fix it all.

I also went to the SRD to see if there was any way of dropping the wild shape, as that's not thematic for my idea. What I found is maybe worth a thought.

Simple Variant 
The druid might choose to give up her wild shape ability in exchange for becoming a swift and deadly hunter. 

Gain 
Bonus to Armor Class when unarmored (as monk, including Wisdom bonus to AC), fast movement (as monk), favored enemy (as ranger), swift tracker (as ranger), Track feat (as ranger). 

Lose 
Armor and shield proficiency, wild shape (all versions).


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock]
	
	



```
Gallo Alcarin
AC: 14 (touch: 14, flat-footed: 10)
hp 20

Str	10
Dex	18
Con	10
Int	12
Wis	10
Cha	14

Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

BAB: +3
....short sword +7 (1d6 19-20/x2)
....longbow +7 (1d8 x3)

Saves: Fort +1, Ref +8, Will +4

Skills:.................Ranks...Mod...Misc...Total

Balance...................0......4.....2......+6
Bluff.....................8......2.....3......+13
Diplomacy.................0......2.....2......+4
Disable Device............8......1.....2......+11
Disguise..................0......2.....2......+4
Intimidate................0......2.....2......+4
Jump......................0......0.....2......+2
Knowledge (arcana)........6......1.....-......+7
Listen (Wis)..............8......0.....4......+12
Move Silently.............8......4.....-......+12
Open Lock.................2......4.....2......+8
Search....................8......1.....2......+11
Spellcraft................8......1.....2......+11
Spot......................8......0.....4......+12
Tumble....................8......4.....-......+12

Feats: Alertness, Spell Penetration; Weapon Finesse

Special Abilities:

* Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.

* Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

* Rogue Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap sense +1, Uncanny dodge

* Sorcerer Abilities: Summon familiar, spells

Spells known (6/4/2)
level 0 - Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Read Magic, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue
level 1 - Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield
level 2 - Knock, Scorching Ray

Spells per day (6/7/5)

Equipment
-Longbow +1 2375
-Arrows (60) 3
-Short Sword 10
Handy Haversack-2000
Ring of Feather Falling-2200
Potions of [I]Cure Light Wounds[/I] (4)-200
Efficient Quiver-1800
Wand of Charm Person-750
Scroll ([I]Summon Monster II[/I])-150
Scroll ([I]Pyrotechnics[/I])-150
Everburning torch-110
M/W Thieves' tools-100
Spell component pouch-5
Bedroll-1sp
Scroll case-1
Flint & steel-1

Coin:154gp, 9sp

Weight: 9 lb.
Encumbrance: 33, 66, 100

-----------------------
Familiar: Glitter (tiny viper): AC 20; 10 hp; bite +6 (1 plus poison)
Special: 
-Master gains a +3 bonus on Bluff checks
-Alertness
-Improved evasion
-Share spells
-Empathic link
-Deliver touch spells
-Speak with master
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 30, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Oh there's errors.



I figure you guys can find your own and each other's errors. For me, gaming is all about having fun, and frankly, few things are less fun for me than hunting for errors in character sheets... ugh.  



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I also went to the SRD to see if there was any way of dropping the wild shape, as that's not thematic for my idea. What I found is maybe worth a thought.
> 
> Simple Variant
> The druid might choose to give up her wild shape ability in exchange for becoming a swift and deadly hunter.
> ...



I am assuming that those come in at different levels, right? If so, that is probably fine. The main thing is to make sure that your and IG's characters are balanced against each other, so that one does not outshine the other.

Here is another thing to consider. The main reason that I wanted gestalt characters was to make sure that all party roles were filled. The variant you are proposing seems like it makes your character a more effective *fighter*, but does little to fill any other role. Don't get me wrong, if this is want you want your character to be, I am willing to give it a go, but you might give some thought to some other variants, too.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 30, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> He's mostly done.  I still need to backstory and a few minor pieces of equipment, but here's the nuts and bolts of it:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fine on a quick once over from me. Let's give Creamsteak a chance to check it out, too.

Looking forward to the background. (I hope your familiar is not eaten by Creamsteak's animal companion.   )


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2008)

I have edited the character sheet after reworking some skills and figuring in the bonuses offered from Glitter and other equipment purchases.  He looks like a much more manageable character now. 

[sblock=Background]Khovani--elven gypsies.  That is what we are, or at least what I was. There are other khovani families--I'm sure--travelling the countrysides, but I am all that is left of mine, the last Alcarin.

Khovani entertain; travelling tricksters and bards, makers of trinkets and mystical charms.  But not me.  I was a watcher--security, if you will.  Imagine my surprise when those little black gnomes grew from the ground out of nothing.  True, they are the master tricksters.

We fought them.  We fought them hard and long, and eventually we sent them back to the depths of whatever cave they crawled out of.  But it was hardly a victory.  Our caravan lay in ruins, my massacred family in tattered heaps of gore, strewn about like yesterday's garbage.  The townspeople were no worse off, and the carnage spread even to the druids.  In the circle too there was but one.

Now I call him brother.[/sblock]

[sblock=appearance]
Gallo has always been considered good-looking, though some say that he has something sinister to his look.  It may be the dark hair and eyes mixed with the olive skin, or it could be the tiny snake that makes her home wrapped around his upper arm.  Either way, he's never rebuffed the claim; he likes the mystique.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 31, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I have edited the character sheet after reworking some skills and figuring in the bonuses offered from Glitter and other equipment purchases.  He looks like a much more manageable character now.
> 
> [sblock=Background]Khovani--elven gypsies.  That is what we are, or at least what I was. There are other khovani families--I'm sure--travelling the countrysides, but I am all that is left of mine, the last Alcarin.
> 
> ...



I am digging the tone of the background... very evocative. Hmm, how can I use the khovani in the game?...

Do you feel like your character sheet is ready to go?


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I am digging the tone of the background... very evocative. Hmm, how can I use the khovani in the game?...
> 
> Do you feel like your character sheet is ready to go?




I was hoping to give you something you might be able to use.

As far as I can tell he's ready to go.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 1, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I was hoping to give you something you might be able to use.
> 
> As far as I can tell he's ready to go.



OK, let's just wait for Creamsteak now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like C-steak is out of town through tomorrow, so let's wait a few more days. (But not too long, I hope--I'm really itching to go!)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Looks like C-steak is out of town through tomorrow, so let's wait a few more days. (But not too long, I hope--I'm really itching to go!)




Indeed, I'm ready to go as well.  Kind of looking forward to see what you've got planned here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

*Edgar Almondar*
*Male Human - Druid/Fighter 5*
*CN Medium Humanoid (human)*
*Senses:* Listen +10, Spot +10
*Init:* +3 (Dex)
*Languages:* Common, Druidic

*AC:* 16, *touch* 16, *flat-footed* 13; (+3 Dex, +3 class)
*Hit Points:* 37 	*HD:* 6d10
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +4, *Will* +6; +4 bonus against spells and spell-like abilities of fey

*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee:* _+1 rapier_ +9 (1d6+3); _+1 rapier_ +7 (1d6+3) and _+1 shortsword_ +7 (1d6+2)
*Ranged:* _+1 longbow_ +9 (1d8+3); _+1 longbow_ +7/+7 (1d8+3)
*Base Atk:* +5	*Grapple:* +7
*Atk Options:* Favored Enemy (Dwarves +2/Magical Beasts +4), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Special Actions:* Animal empathy, spellcasting
*Combat Feats:* Rapid Shot, Two-Weapon Fighting

*Druid Spells Prepared (CL 5)*
	3rd (DC 15) — _Cure Moderate Wounds_
	2nd (DC 14) — _Bear's Endurance_, _Cat's Grace_, _Lesser Restoration_ 
	1st (DC 13) — _Cure Light Wounds_, _Hide from Animals_, _Longstrider_, _Pass without Trace_
	0th (DC 12) — _Cure Minor Wounds_, _Detect Poison_, _Know Direction_, _Light_, _Read Magic_

*Str* 14, *Dex* 17, *Con* 10, *Int* 10, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 10
*Special Qualities:* Animal empathy, nature sense, resist nature's lure, trackless step
*Feats:* Endurance (b1), Point Blank Shot (h1), Precise Shot (f1), Rapid Shot (f2), Track (d1), Two-Weapon Fighting (b3), Weapon Finesse (f4)
*Skills:* Hide +11 [8 ranks], Knowledge (nature) +2 [- ranks], Listen +10 [8 ranks], Move Silently +11 [8 ranks], Spot +10 [8 ranks], Survival +12 [8 ranks]
*Possessions:* arrows (60), backpack, explorer's outfit, holly and mistletoe, spell component pouch, ; _composite_ [+2 str] _longbow +1, efficient quiver, rapier +1, shortsword +1, wand of cure light wounds (50)_

*Coins:* 21 pp

[sblock=Animal Companion]*Gilgrom*
*N Light Horse Animal Companion*
*Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+10 (30 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+9
*Attack:* Hoof -1 melee (1d4+1*)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves –1 melee (1d4+1*)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* —
*Special Qualities:* Evasion, link, low-light vision, scent, share spells, tricks
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +6, Spot +7
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Run

*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a light horse is up to 150 pounds; a medium load, 151–300 pounds; and a heavy load, 301–450 pounds. A light horse can drag 2,250 pounds.
*Tricks:* This horse knows attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel, stay, and work
*Link (Ex):* A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.
*Share Spells (Ex):* At the druid’s option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of her at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the animal companion if the companion moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the animal again, even if it returns to the druid before the duration expires. Additionally, the druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid and her animal companion can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal).
*Evasion (Ex):* If an animal companion is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

Everything looks fine with the Sor/Rog to me. I didn't comb skill points, but everything seems to come out alright. I would have gone with some kind of ranged touch attack instead of magic missile (lesser electric orb I think?) and point blank shot (maybe even precise shot). That, however, is just personal preference and a stray thought.

I re-drafted Edgar. New version uses the variant above. It might be a little tougher, but I don't think it does anything the other version wouldn't be able to do. That plus changing animal companions simplified a lot of the problems I was having. I still am light on non-magical equipment. For favored enemies, Edgar took dwarves and magical beasts. Dwarves for the introduced background reason.

I might have made some different non-magical equipment choices, skill choices, or spell selection choices if I had a better idea what our angle is going to be. However, since this is somewhat open ended (as far as I've been told) I stuck to generic stuff.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2008)

I guess we're ready to go then?  Fabulous.

As for spells, I've got a ray of some sort for every level (at least I thought I did); I took magic missile for those sure-hit occasions.  I wanted Gallo to to at least have a shot if he wound up in melee, hence the reason for weapon finesse.  Now he's equally good with both, at least on paper.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, guys, looks like we are good to go!

I will try to get up a first IC post tomorrow night, but things are super busy at work right now, so it might be a day or two. If so, please bear with me.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 7, 2008)

Alright, here we go!

I have started a Rogues Gallery and an IC Thread.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 8, 2008)

By the way, did I miss something? I can't seem to subscribe to threads anymore...


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

Weird. There was  a bug that made subscribing difficult, but that was fixed 2 days ago according to a post by MM in the meta forum. I was able to subscribe normally fine.

Try editing one of your posts in the particular thread, and scroll down to where it "should" have a subscription section. It should default to "no subscription" but you can change it there to instant email notification.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks, C-steak. It looks like it's working for me now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just got some really good news from work (woot-woot!) so I'm going to celebrate tonight, and I will put up an IC post tomorrow night. For now, C-steak, you might want to check this post for more info about the town. However, like I said, I will put up another post tomorrow night, and that post will include a bit more info, and an exciting event.

(As a reminder, let's try to contain posts that contain no IC content to this thread. Thanks!)

Vig


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

Vigwyn,

Is it too late to give Gallo a quarterstaff?  I thought I'd done that at the same time I gave him the efficient quiver, but apparently I forgot.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 16, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Vigwyn,
> 
> Is it too late to give Gallo a quarterstaff?  I thought I'd done that at the same time I gave him the efficient quiver, but apparently I forgot.



No problem at all. Go ahead and put it on his character sheet.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 17, 2008)

i-gothica: Is that a readied attack? If so, what is the trigger?


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> i-gothica: Is that a readied attack? If so, what is the trigger?




I suppose it'd be anything that he perceived as threatening toward Edgar, like the guy drawing a weapon, or the other coming out from the back room with one.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 11, 2008)

IG, any actions?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 11, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> IG, any actions?




Eh, sorry.  Don't know what happened there.  I'm back now, and Gallo's done gone and given himself away to the wolf.  Good times...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2008)

IG is right--the current date is Tuesday, September 14. By the way, it is now about 11 p.m.

For purposes of helping me plan the rest of the adventure, have either of you read or played through 'The Whispering Cairn' by Erik Mona? It was the opening adventure in the Age of Worms adventure path.

How about 'Sons of Gruumsh'?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

Have not touched either personally.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> IG is right--the current date is Tuesday, September 14. By the way, it is now about 11 p.m.
> 
> For purposes of helping me plan the rest of the adventure, have either of you read or played through 'The Whispering Cairn' by Erik Mona? It was the opening adventure in the Age of Worms adventure path.
> 
> How about 'Sons of Gruumsh'?




I haven't.  I think I've got the first one around here somewhere, but I'll leave it be.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am in the middle of an incredibly busy and stressful time with my work, and I have been putting in days that are 12-14 hrs long. This is likely to continue for the next few weeks. So posting is likely to be very slow for me for a while. C-steak: this applies to your RHoD game, too, unfortunately.

I will let you know when things loosen up a bit.

Thanks for your patience,

Vig


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, I just finished a major project at work today, so I should be able to put some more time into the game, now. I will post an update to the IC thread tomorrow night.

Vig


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 6, 2008)

What do the two of you think about making dealing with Crow a 'quest'?


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> What do the two of you think about making dealing with Crow a 'quest'?




I had to go back and research the _Qeusts and Chapters_ section.  This certainly sounds like a quest to me.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm leaving for a work-related convention and will not be back until Saturday evening. So this is the last you will hear from me until at least Sunday night.

I'm flying American Air, so wish me luck.   

Vig

P.S. C-steak, this goes for the RHoD game, too, so please feel free to NPC Pender until I return. Thanks.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 15, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm leaving for a work-related convention and will not be back until Saturday evening. So this is the last you will hear from me until at least Sunday night.
> 
> ...





Ack! Really, good luck with that.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 7, 2008)

What is your light source, if any?


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> What is your light source, if any?




Gallo has an everburning torch in his gear.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 15, 2008)

Does that mean you want to take the door to your right in the room, or you want to exit the room and scout out the outside of the building? (You could already tell that there were no other doors--sorry if I didn't make that explicit.)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 15, 2008)

Right in the room, which if I understand correctly is south.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 28, 2008)

Could you please describe exactly where you want to move?


----------



## industrygothica (May 28, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Could you please describe exactly where you want to move?




If the front door to the place is still open, Gallo will head that direction for a little more room to fight.  Hopefully he can defeat the thing out in the open, and then get back in to help his friend.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

With the recent release of KotS and the upcoming release of 4e, I have been quite distracted from this game. And in all honesty, I'm having trouble keeping up enthusiasm for a 3.5e game.

How are you guys honestly feeling about the game? There's really no reason to keep up with it if we're not all having fun, and I'd hate to string it along if it has become more of a burden than a joy.

Let me know,

Vig


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> With the recent release of KotS and the upcoming release of 4e, I have been quite distracted from this game. And in all honesty, I'm having trouble keeping up enthusiasm for a 3.5e game.
> 
> ...




I"m actually enjoying Gallo quite a lot.  That being said, I wouldn't dream of asking you to continue running a game that your heart wasn't into.  I've really got the same dilemma myself, and it's no fun.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 31, 2008)

I'm glad you're enjoying Gallo.

Perhaps we should consider a break, followed by maybe converting to 4e.

C-steak, any thoughts?


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I'm glad you're enjoying Gallo.
> 
> Perhaps we should consider a break, followed by maybe converting to 4e.
> 
> C-steak, any thoughts?




I did make the comment in one of my other games that I wanted to join a 4e game as soon as I could after I got the books, so that would work for me.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2008)

I have significantly lower interest in a 4e game than I think you two do. Especially in a pbp environ. I'm fine however you two decide to go as I have had less and less time to manage my games lately.


----------

